# The Nuggets' biggest problem is...



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Defensive Rebounding. People keep harping on the defense, but the reality is that the nuggets are top ten in effeciency and points per possessions (which might be the same thing :clown: ). The reason why teams score so much is because they are in the worst 5 in the league in defensive rebounding.

This seems like it should be impossible, seeing as they have the league's best defensive rebounding. But really, it goes to the coaching staff. Denver waits for a shot to go up, and then everybody except Camby, and maybe Najera/Martin sprints for the break. This leaves the other team open to get a lot of offensive rebounds if they just crash the boards.

Also, they don't box out. Martin has been horrible this season about letting people just get past him for his rebounds. It's such a fundamental thing, any decent coach in the league would correct it. It cost them the Philly game, and if they don't get it straight before they face the league's best offensive rebounding team (Warriors), it's going to cost them a playoff spot.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol the nuggets biggest problem is defense. 19th in "efficiency" on the road. thats pathetic.

the efficiency stats suck. all u have to do is watch the games. we are a bad defensive team.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets biggest problem is just lack of effort. Everything comes down to effort and your mentality towards getting the little things done. Defensive rebounding is one of them. 

Melo can't come out and grab 11 boards one night and 4 or 5 the next...he needs to be getting double figures almost every night...kid has a knack for it and just doesn't put in the effort...along with about everyone else not named Camby or Najera.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol u got that completely backward. camby gives the least effort of anybody on this team. he takes so many nights off.

but ya, melo is pretty lazy as well. the effort is a big problem for this team.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol u got that completely backward. camby gives the least effort of anybody on this team. he takes so many nights off.


I'm not sold on Camby "taking nights off" -- he's a rebounding machine and it's pretty much left up to him to grab the boards and block shots. I'll have to watch him a little closer.

I also think if Camby busted his hump each night he might not be collecting his bonus checks for "Games Played" as he'd probably be on the DL with a pinky or something...???


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Timmons said:


> I'm not sold on Camby "taking nights off" -- he's a rebounding machine and it's pretty much left up to him to grab the boards and block shots. I'll have to watch him a little closer.
> 
> I also think if Camby busted his hump each night he might not be collecting his bonus checks for "Games Played" as he'd probably be on the DL with a pinky or something...???


I agree, but the nuggets have to help him out. He's a very good rebounder, but his stats are being inflated because he's being left by himself the whole game. They did better against memphis, but I want to see some consistent box outs by kenyon. that's not really so much to ask.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby doesnt put a body on anybody either.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I want to see some consistent box outs by kenyon. that's not really so much to ask.


Agreed. Denver is pretty bad at boxing out - mainly as discussed here b/c they look to run the ball before they have possession.

And on the offensive end...I hate...HATE seeing a shot get jacked up and nobody underneath to rebound the miss. Happens a lot! Mr. Camby is usually out past the free throw line when his near 7' frame should be underneath...he'd be averaging 13+ points a game instead of 9 if he did that...(along with everyone else bumping up their numbers a touch with offensive boards).

The Nuggets do love to crash from outside and try for those ESPN put back dunks though...I'd have to say I'd much prefer MORE offensive boards to 1-2thunderous dunks a game off putbacks.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Agreed. Denver is pretty bad at boxing out - mainly as discussed here b/c they look to run the ball before they have possession.
> 
> And on the offensive end...I hate...HATE seeing a shot get jacked up and nobody underneath to rebound the miss. Happens a lot! Mr. Camby is usually out past the free throw line when his near 7' frame should be underneath...he'd be averaging 13+ points a game instead of 9 if he did that...(along with everyone else bumping up their numbers a touch with offensive boards).
> 
> The Nuggets do love to crash from outside and try for those ESPN put back dunks though...I'd have to say I'd much prefer MORE offensive boards to 1-2thunderous dunks a game off putbacks.


Carmelo was incredible at this during the middle of the season, it was really expanding his game. Unfortunately, I'm just not seeing it as much from him anymore. They need to keep setting him up on the block.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ur not seeing it as much simply because everything iverson is throwing up right now is going in. break this guys finger every season please...


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

everything is wrong with this team no effort,no defense,no chemistry. It's a Rucker team just like Hollinger said it on nba.com...I love Denver but they broke my heart with last 2 games.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish Denver would take their run-and-gun mentality and throw it out the window. The reason we get no rebounds and play ole defense is because they're always looking to get the equivalent of an odd man rush in hockey. They need everybody boxing out and going to the boards EXCEPT when the other team shoots a long jumper, and then you have the man guarding the shooter break out.

THAT'S why the Nuggs games look like a gorified pickup game. UGLY!


----------

